# We Love Karate Website



## Kwiter (Apr 7, 2006)

Kwe sewakwekon, ohnisonhatie? Hello everyone how are you?

Last night my girls(5 & 6 yo's) went to their Dojo and participated in a Sparring Seminar, I took many reference photos with my Palm Zire 71 and then created some Digital "Art" from it.

Hope you enjoy it, I know my Girls are LOVING Karate thus far(3 weeks or so) and I'm TRYING to help them along too. In other thread I mentioned concerns but it seems I was the problem not the kids nor the training. I simply expected too much of them at such a young age I guess.

http://www.geocities.com/welovekarate is the URL


----------



## stickarts (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks like they are having fun.
Thanks for sharring
Terry


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 7, 2006)

adorable

thanks for the post


----------



## still learning (Apr 7, 2006)

Hello, Proud MOM! ...thank-you for sharing the photos'.  That is a nice, bright place to train at. I like the flooring too. 

Enjoy ever moment with your kids....they will grow up fast......Aloha


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 7, 2006)

Fantastic!  They're getting a good start!

- Ceicei


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 7, 2006)

That is to cute.  little girls kicking little but so we don't have to worry about them tommorow.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 7, 2006)

Nia:wen, Thank you for the positive feedback, BTW still learning, i'm a Proud Dad not Mom ;-)

Kwiter is Peter in Kanien'keha(Language of the People of the Flint commonly known as Mohawk)

O:nen ki' wahi' Bye for now

http://www.urbanskinz.com


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 7, 2006)

I just finished embroidering their initials on their Gi's in their Fave colors Purple and Blue as Sensei was having trouble telling them apart ;-)

I have to remember next time to use Backing on the Embroidery tho as the Gi material is pretty thin and the first one I did needed to be redone, Machine had more of the white locking thread showing than the purple face thread

If it wasn't so thin I'd have embroidered some First Nations Warrior images on their Gi's too but too much headache with the thin material. prolly outgrow them in a year too ;-)

O:nen ki' wahi' Bye for now

http://www.urbanskinz.com


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 7, 2006)

Awesome.


----------



## lenatoi (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow you're pretty crafty, aren't you? Do you embroider as a job, or a hobby?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 7, 2006)

Great looking facility.  From what I can see in the pictures it looks like they have a nice structure too.  Learn with them!!

Jeff


----------



## thescottishdude (Apr 7, 2006)

martial arts are great for kids, teaches them confidence respect and discipline. only trouble is when they misbehave and use kicks etc on others


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 7, 2006)

Lenatoi, My wife wanted a sewing machine and so as  a research GEEK ;-) I found good sewing machines were pricey and so for a wee bit more I was able to get her a nice Brother machine with an Embroidery attachment. Has some Fancy Script letters built in for Monograms which is what I used plus takes Cards with designs on them which can be copied from Computer to the card using a widget called the Magic Box. TONS of awesome designs around in the Public Domain for Free.

The Dojo they train at is pretty new, they are celebrating their 1 year anniversary, May 7th if memory serves. It's on their website I believe.

O:nen ki' wahi' bye for now

---
http://www.urbanskinz.com


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 7, 2006)

Very cute... nice how you protect their Ident via blurring the pics... looks like paintings that way...  

Folks we are looking at future MT-ers...  

Oh when you take those kids to Disneyland/World... be sure to watch out for...


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh no Poor Mickey, hope he's wearing his cup!


----------



## still learning (Apr 7, 2006)

Hello, Sorry ...for some reason I thought you where a Mom....OOPS

I guess where I train it is the Moms who come the most to watch their kids train.  Some Dad's do come also.

Well Dad we know you are proud of you kids.  Remember...you will always be there role model...everything you do,say, they will want to be just like you.  

There use be a neighbor who yells at his kids...he was a cop too. ...we became friends and we use to go fishing together alot...even then he would be yelling at his kids(at the beach)....one day I said when your children grow up you will see yourself in them?  Meaning his children (when they go up) will be yelling at their children just like there dad!  I glad they moved.  Three houses away still not far enough from the yelling. ...Aloha


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 8, 2006)

No problemo, Kwiter does confuse folks. Mrs usually takes them so she can chat with the other Moms from school(she's in the PTA) tho I take them sometimes when she has business to tend to or dinner is running late ;-)

Unfortunately I'm my fathers son, he was a raving lunatic and so am I , I TRY to stop myself from yelling like a maniac but sometimes can't help myself......years of conditioning eh.

O:nen ki' wahi' Bye for now


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 11, 2006)

Great pictures!  I'm glad that they're enjoying the class, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 13, 2006)

Nia:wen Thank you TKDGirl.


----------



## scottcatchot (Apr 19, 2006)

Great pics, I know you are proud. I have four girls myself.


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 19, 2006)

A:ke! Kaieri Kheio'okonha, oh my goodness 4 Daughters!

I've enough to handle the 2 maniacs I've got ;-) 

O:nen ki' wahi' Bye for now


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 2, 2006)

Wonderful and cool, kwiter!  I work with the younglings at my dojo and, I'll tell you, the ones that love it are so rewarding to work with.

Continued fun and enjoyment with your little ones!


----------



## Kwiter (May 2, 2006)

I'm glad everyone likes the images. Hopefully I'll grab some new ones soon.
Guy at work wants to buy my Palm Zire so might upgrade and post some Videos soon if I upgrade to the Zire 72 from the 71 I have now. Gotta check with Sensei Alex if Videoing is okie with him tho of course. I'll run the video thru Photoshop as I did the still images to mask identity's of course and they won't be long vids either, Bandwidth goes POOF fast with video ;-)


----------



## bobster_ice (May 13, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Very cute... nice how you protect their Ident via blurring the pics... looks like paintings that way...
> 
> Folks we are looking at future MT-ers...
> 
> Oh when you take those kids to Disneyland/World... be sure to watch out for...


 
Lmao, nice picture!!


----------



## Kwiter (May 13, 2006)

Glad you like them Bobster


----------

